# Rats and Piercings



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does anybody else have rats that obsess over piercings? I only had my lip done and when they pulled at that, I figured it was because it smelled (tasted?) like whatever I ate. I never really manage to communicate that attempting to rip it (or my braces) out was not welcome and had to get used to turning my face away from them. 

Friday I went and got an industrial and within five minutes of having them out that evening I had a rat on my shoulder; which is normal. It's like the first thing she noticed was my ear, went up grabbed the bar and tugged. It hurt like a Mother...

They never bothered any jewelry I wore in my lobes though! And I always preferred dangly-type earrings.


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a few cartilage piercings, Templeton loves them. He doesn't tug too hard, I think he somewhat gets that they are a part of me. I also think part of the appeal to him is the shininess of the earrings. He's only tugged on my plugs once, hard enough he nearly tugged the bloody thing out of my ear haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigletxdobbyxbuttons (Feb 15, 2014)

I have both sides of my upper lip, eyebrow, tounge, belly button, and stretched ears, the only thing my boys pay attention to is my plugs! They sniff them and nibble often, the tounge is irrelevant lol, but I recently re did my belly button and its quite sore they were laying on my stomach and I was really worried, but they didn't do anything but step on it, which still hurt lol. That must have been awful! I can imagine the industrial would be very sore to begin with!  . hoping to get mine done soon, I do all my piercings myself have been studying it for years but I want to get the industrial done at a shop

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

The industrial hurt pretty bad. Worse than the tattoo at the base of y neck. The first needle was fine but instead of one needle stabbed through two holes it is two needles. The outer ear hole hurt so bad and my entire ear is sore. It doesn't help I got it on my right side so I go to answer the phone and jog it. 

My friend just got his lobes done and they completely ignored his. They sniffed his then kept trotting.


After I wrote this my blind rat came up and clamped on to my ear, so I guess some of the jelly thing they used was still there or something...they've got me like two minutes from ripping the piercing out lol.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a cartilage peircing too and they always seem to try and nibble at it when on my shoulder. I guess cause it is shiny and there...lol. they also love nibbling on my rings.


----------



## Maddie (Jan 13, 2014)

I no longer have piercings since I have so many tattoos and told myself one or the other would be fine. I've always had issues with my dogs wanting to just get all over my tattoo and then having to be swatted back. Is it the same with rats wanting to mess with some strange fresh wound or just because it's shiny? I know my boys like to also try and take my rings when I forget to take them off before messing with them. lol


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I have my septum, ears, and nostril done, and they only really try to get at my nostril when I have a tiny stud in. They feel like it shouldn't be there, for some reason. They also messed with my tattooed when I got it. I'm guessing because it smelled funny. But once it started peeling, they started trying to feel off the dead skin XD
They always had a problem with my friends' earrings, but not mine, hhaha.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Lilly is the only one that messes with my piercings. She'll paw at my gauges till i take them out so she can clean my whole ear. And if I turn away she grabs the small titanium hoops i have right above the gauges and forcefully pulls my head back around so she can finish cleaning them :/ this is a daily occurrence.


----------



## jooleeah (Sep 3, 2010)

I had my cheek pierced a few years back and my rats were a little interested at first but they got over it fast. Ive noticed that rats really like plugs in stretched ears (we call them spacers here but every time i say it people get confused lmao) i think its because of the smell though.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Jukka loves to bite at my lip rings and eyebrow bar and Brody poked around my gauges when I had them. Thankfully none mess with my bridge though. I have to take everything out for work though so I've lost all the jewelry and my ears have healed closed (from 1/2 an inch! Who knew?) so I haven't had to deal with it too much lately lol


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Both Sulu and Lestrade are constantly tugging at my cartilage piercing through my hair, which wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't always so sensitive! I have a lot of issues with that piercing, probably due to the fact that I wear a headset a lot when gaming/talking on Skype, so it gets rubbed, but they just can't leave it alone. My tragus piercing, on the other hand, they've never touched. Nor do they touch any of my ear love piercings. Just the one that hurts!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't even have my ears pierced due to sensitive skin (which makes me sad, I'd love to get a couple piercings!) but my girlfriend has a Monroe piercing and any chance my girls get they try to rip it off her face. I'm guessing its because its a shiny ball.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Three lobe piercings on each side with lowest set stretched, two helix piercings on each side, and a rook piercing on each side. The boys LOVE playing with the hardware.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm glad I'm not alone here. Definitely going to take it into account with future piercings and certainly tattoos. I never even thought about them with peeling skin; my first tattoo didn't peel bad so maybe my next won't.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

I have two lobe piercings and Stitch looooves to try to take them out... And it hurts! Recently I've been taking the earrings out before I let the boys play because they just do not understand that the studs cannot be removed (at least by them) and are attached to my head 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I have a moroe and my girls sometimes lick/nibble it, but they lose interest pretty quickly. They do love my belly button ring and tragus though.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

After I replied, I cleaned their cage out and Echo hopped on my shoulder. I was feeling good because I finally got sleep without laying on my ear and it wasn't constant throbbing pain. My hair was tangled on the ball, and I guess that frustrated her. Back to having a painful ear! 

I never even imagined this when I thought of my piercing care.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't have piercings but one of my boys is obsessive about trying to gnaw on my engagement ring, he goes absolutely bonkers trying to chew the stone and yank it off my finger! I'm too nervous to get piercings, haha. My boyfriend likes punky spiked earrings but he doesn't wear them when we have the rats out, our two youngest boys would go to town on those.


----------



## Connorsaurus (Jan 6, 2014)

I have snakebites (both sides of bottom lip) and my ears are stretched. My boys love tugging on my lip studs and Oliver has a fascination with sticking his head through my ear holes. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

